# Jacob's Power Collet Questions



## cdevlync (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello!

My name is Devlyn and I live in Youngstown, Ohio. I am new to woodworking, but quickly catching the bug. Anyway, I just purchased a PC router (motor 6912) from eBay to put under the table. It looks like the base is the 6911 D handle type that has had the handle and adjustment ring removed. It also has a Jacob's power collet attached to it. I did some internet searches on the power collet and found out that it was discontinued years ago. It seems handy but I have safety concerns. I can't find a manual for it either. So I have a couple of questions. 

1. Is the power collet safe with proper use? I would only be using it with 1/2" shanks.

2. Does anyone have a manual that describes its proper use? Specifically, I noticed that the standard collet nuts above the Jacob's collet are loose. I assume these should be tight. When I try to snap click the bit into the power collet it is extremely tough and only will click if the bit shank is about half exposed. I don't feel comfortable with that in the least.

I'm leaning towards just removing the power collet and buying a couple of pc wrenches. Does anyone have any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

cdevlync said:


> Hello!
> 
> My name is Devlyn and I live in Youngstown, Ohio. I am new to woodworking, but quickly catching the bug. Anyway, I just purchased a PC router (motor 6912) from eBay to put under the table. It looks like the base is the 6911 D handle type that has had the handle and adjustment ring removed. It also has a Jacob's power collet attached to it. I did some internet searches on the power collet and found out that it was discontinued years ago. It seems handy but I have safety concerns. I can't find a manual for it either. So I have a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


Devlyn,

I have a Jacob's Power collet in a table mounted DW 625. It has been on there since @1997 or so. It has probably been through a mile or two of lumber. When I first installed it I measured for runout and found it to be minimal, infact less than with the original collet. I will see if I can find the original instuctions. I do remember the instructions stated that the collet had to have at least 3/4" of shank in it. I mark my shanks at the 7/8' mark amd make sure the mark does not show arter the collect has been locked.


----------



## cdevlync (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Greg, that is good to hear!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Devlyn

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## taxque (Jun 30, 2009)

Devlyn,

I cannot find those instructions. I looked did however measure my run-out again and I found it still to be acceptable. When I looked into the Power collet I remembered that I did put a piece of 3/8" vinyl tubing in it so that when my router bits bottomed out - it guaranteed I had @ an inch of shaft in the collet. I know some complained the collet put extra strain on the bearings - but I have not noted such an effect and I have run everything from Panel raisers to 2" long str. cutters. I actually bought a PC version when I got this one as I was not sure which router I would mount in the table.

Greg


----------



## cdevlync (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks for checking Greg, I appreciate it. I managed (with some effort) to get a bit in at an acceptable depth and mounted it under the table. So far so good! Also, I like the vinyl spacer idea, I think I'll do that too  Thanks again.


----------

